# What are your favorite hex tools?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I love the Park 3 way hex, but for other sizes or tight spaces I often have to break out my old, rusty crank bros multi-tool or a cheap hex set. 

I'm not willing to spend $66 on a Park Wrench Set, but am considering getting a folding hex wrench. Anyway, what do you use the most?


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Bondhus, superb hex tools and you will not break the bank.
Somewhere I read that bondhus are the best hex


Erick


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a craftsman set as theres a store down the street from me and I have already walked in and switched out one of the smaller hexs. I would get one at a place that will replace rounded ones no questions asked.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Great, I picked up a Bondhus folding hex set for a few bucks. I'm sure it'll come in handy for the occasional use


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

bank5 said:


> Great, I picked up a Bondhus folding hex set for a few bucks. I'm sure it'll come in handy for the occasional use


Great!, you will not regret!

Erick


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wiha. They make some of the best screwdrivers and bits on the market. They fit truer to size and are made from high quality metal.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I have the park sets, regular and the p-handle. they are nice but pricey


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

+1 on Bondhus

Say https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-13389-T-handles-Stand-2-10mm/dp/B00012Y38C and slap a Bondhus T10 or T25 to the mix and you are set


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Beta 951's. Definitely not cheap though but they are what I use in my shop. I also have Bondhus sets which is great quality for the price you pay.


----------



## orangutanracer (Mar 19, 2016)

For 3mm and smaller in metric or 1/8" and smaller in SAE, I use MIP Thorp hex drivers.
Bondhus T-handles for bigger sizes. Bondhus hex sockets for when you really need to crank on it.
I carry a bondhus fold-up in my frame bag.

Spend the money on good tools. All your savings on cheap tools is lost when you strip out screwheads.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

It's good to have tools that even though you don't use every day, they make the occasional job so much easier - I love these 'low profile' hex keys;


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

For Y I prefer pedro's instead of park, just the way they fit my hand works best for me. Also realy like the park P handle which are made by bondhus, and for L nothing beats pbswiss rainbow!

I also dream on having a set of beta sliding T handle but still haven't convinced myself on buying one!

does anyone know how good is the set made by pedro's? they released a sliding t handle set recently.


----------



## EdgemanVA (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a set of Craftsman T-handles that I bought years ago, but just ordered a set of Bondhus that I saw in this thread. I really like the look of those tools!


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

EdgemanVA said:


> I have a set of Craftsman T-handles that I bought years ago, but just ordered a set of Bondhus that I saw in this thread. I really like the look of those tools!


Excellent, you'll not regret about that

Erick


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I use a Kobalt set from Lowes, was around $15-20 in store. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-14-Key-Hex-Key-Set/1000035091


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Wiha is good stuff.
VAR makes great magnetic tipped Allen set. Set of 7 P-handled hex wrenches CL-18000-02/08

Facom is a great quality ballend set.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D...Mwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=510Pe+J3QEL&ref=plSrch


----------



## EdgemanVA (Jul 4, 2017)

efromejia said:


> Excellent, you'll not regret about that
> 
> Erick


Those are really nice! That was a great suggestion!

Thanks!


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Wiha is some good stuff and I have a few sets. But Bondhus makes some good tools and are made in the good old USA. They also make some color coded sets that can help if you have old eyes like me. This is my SAE set for work, but I have a metric color coded set for my garage shop. And they are usually about half the price of Wiha and the like


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I choked on the Park P-handle wrenches too. They're nice, but...

Instead, I found a similar set of wrenches at Home Depot for $24. Husky SAE/Metric T-Handle Hex Key Set (14-Piece)-HTHKSM14PCN - The Home Depot . I've used them a lot, and they are every bit as useful as I anticipated that the Park tool would be. The only difference is that that Husky version doesn't have a ball tip on the long end. I haven't found that to be a significant impediment.


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Maybe you don't like the bike radar reviews, but I found them useful.

Here are a couple of interesting links (IMHO)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/home-wrench-dont-buy-the-cheapest-tools-44468/

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/bike-allen-keys-42917/

Erick


----------



## wvtrailbiker (Jan 24, 2008)

Beta 951 and pb swiss if I need a smaller L shape to fit a tight spot


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

My experience is that for non-bike-specific tools go to high quality hand tools not the brands marketed to cyclists. I'm liking my Bondhus allens. Even the ball-ends are tight and well fitted.


----------



## BalleRacing (Jan 17, 2004)

For L type or T-handle I use Bondhus. For for socket type Hex tools I use Snap-on. Both brands are made in USA.

Erik
Balle Racing
www.balleracing.com


----------



## 671Ridah (Apr 19, 2014)

+1 Bondhus

High quality US made. Not cheap, but not crazy either. The kind of tool that will last a lifetime + make kids happy when I pass them on.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in.

I still prefer plain old "long shank" hex keys, non-ball end.

Bondhus brand can be had dirt cheap and can be ordered 5-10, per size, at a time for next to nothing. Makes having a steady supply of 4 and 5mm always handy easy.

4mm Hex Key, Long (Pkg of 10), Bondhus 12160 - Carbide Processors

The non-ball end make it easier to handle bolts, dab them with grease, and to get them started in threads.

My hand is very use to the feel of the plain hex key length and feel and it makes it easier for me to get very close to proper torque.

I have a set of the Pedro's handled wrenches with a ball end. There are ok, but tolerances seem not so good on the smaller wrenches. Also, they flex, making it difficult to feel proper torque.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

No irony intended, but I'd rather get ones that don't get rounded. If you have some that have rounded, you can grind or cut an 1/8" off the end then file a chamfer on the raw edge and they're good to go again.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

WERA Hex-Plus.


----------



## Headshok'r (Oct 19, 2004)

Wera Hex Plus


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Just got the Silca T handle Folio set like new off of geartrade.com for almost 50% off. The set is missing the T30, but I don't use it on any of my bikes right now anyway. I'll get a Beta 951 replacement for it if I ever have a need for it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Bondhus


----------

